
Catching pointer overflow bugs - gbrown_
https://wdtz.org/catching-pointer-overflow-bugs.html
======
gbrown_
Pointer overflow UB checks recently got merged into clang.

[https://reviews.llvm.org/D33305](https://reviews.llvm.org/D33305)

